# double eagle



## tony pasley

here is mine I carry


----------



## Catman253

Detective Special


----------



## Catman253

Colt 1903 Model M Pocket Pistol .32 ACP


----------



## Charlie

Catman253 said:


> Colt 1903 Model M Pocket Pistol .32 ACP


Man that is one good looking Colt. :supz:


----------



## tony pasley

keep the pics coming they are great


----------



## Catman253

From the days when I used to "Play Cowboy"...

Winchester 94 Trapper Carbine in .44 Mag and Colt SAA in .45 Colt


----------



## Catman253

Colt Officer's in Ultimate Stainless


----------



## wetidlerjr

Here's some of mine.









:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy

*Drooling all Over !!!!*

Stop you guys are killing me I can't stop Drooling:smt082 :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :smt082 :smt1099


----------



## wetidlerjr

*Colt Government 45ACP, Satin Nickel, NIB, 1980 vintage.* :mrgreen:


----------



## Catman253

Series 70 Lightweight Commander Model


----------



## tony pasley

all beautiful classy ladies keep them coming


----------



## wetidlerjr

tony pasley said:


> all beautiful classy ladies keep them coming


Here's a couple more !










*Officer's Model Mk IV 80 Series*

*ORM 1991 re-done...*










:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy

Here is the only three Colts we own.
Colt Government .380 cal.








Colt Python .357 cal.








Colt Trooper MK III


----------



## D-Ric902

Heres a couple:
1978 Det Special.









Officers ACP.


----------



## hillmillenia

*Those are some great looking Colts!*

Here's mine...


----------



## Hawkbizkit

Here is my baby.....


----------



## Catman253

Chip McCormick Design from the Colt Custom Shop
"McCormick Factory Racer"
5" Government Model...Hard Chrome Finish
1 of 500








A tackdriver!


----------



## Shipwreck

Catman253 said:


> Chip McCormick Design from the Colt Custom Shop
> "McCormick Factory Racer"
> 5" Government Model...Hard Chrome Finish
> 1 of 500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tackdriver!


That is sweet looking


----------



## hberttmank

That is really nice, Catman. I've never seen that before. When was it made ?


----------



## Catman253

hberttmank said:


> That is really nice, Catman. I've never seen that before. When was it made ?


Thanks a lot. The grips are not original to the gun. It came wearing black rubber wrap-arounds with silver (plastic) Colt medallions.
I've still got them and put them on occasionally for shooting but this looks a bit more styly. These grip panels are some sort of bone
acquired in a batch of grips from an eBay purchase.

I'm not sure of the manufacture date. I can't find the SN listed anywhere...it's MFR1xx with the 3 numeric digits being the number
out of the 500 produced.

I bought it NIB from a dealer in February, 1995.

Any help in narrowing that DOB would be appreciated.


----------



## Catman253

MKIV/Series '70 Government Model 1911


----------



## jbleinweber

*Here are my two colts*


----------



## res1b3uq

http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/...1.imageshack.us/img331/1162/0000014web1so.jpg


----------



## ditrina

Here's Mine.. :smt023


----------



## wetidlerjr

*Special Combat Government 45ACP Hard Chrome*
:smt023


----------



## The Tomcat

This Colt 1911 Commanding Officer's Model was the first Semi-Auto I owned or fired. I carried it as my primary CCW for years. Then I found the Kimber and the weight and size of the Kimber won. Still love my Colt though. I probably have 7,000- 10,000 rounds through it. And I can still outshoot any gun or anyone I have run across with it.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

A 1987 Delta Elite 









And the 1975 Trooper III in high polished nickel and gold.









The Colt 22 aka Cadet 4" stainless.


----------



## dakota1911

I picked up a Double Eagle several years ago. It is an Officers model and was a used police gun. The guts are great by the way.


----------

